
Show HN: Python Module Update Checker (WebApp) - ninadmhatre
Hi,<p>I have created small Python module update checker on my site as a learning exercise (gevent &#x2F; threading ), which i think is good enough to be released in wild!<p>Just copy output of &quot;pip freeze&quot; and hit submit it should show if you are using latest version of python module available.<p>You can give it a try at,<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ninadmhatre.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;py_upd_checker<p>Feedback is welcome :)<p>Note: I didn&#x27;t realize that links in text are plain text! Sorry for that...
======
allanderek
I like it. The blog site that hosts it has a slightly strange menu, when at
'home' there are three links 'Blog', 'Apps', and 'Contact', when at Apps,
there appears to be only 'Blog' and 'Contact', when at 'Blog', there appears
to only be 'Contact'.

But the actual app, is great. I like the output, but I would consider sorting
them into those dependencies which are up to date and those which are not.

If you really want some extra user-friendlyness __and __learn a bit of the
github API, that would be a cool way to accept input. Instead of copy &pasting
the pip-freeze output, how about just your github repository link, you could
then search for a requirements.txt (or similar), OR a first effort at this
would be to allow users to link to a requirements.txt file, for example one
hosted on github.

Finally, what about a spin-off pypi library to do this? I'd love to be able to
do this from the command-line inside my project's directory.

~~~
ninadmhatre
I need to fix the top header - make it consistent!

for sorting, i gave 2 button at the top which will show/hide upto date/older
versions but i guess that makes sense to put older/mismatched versions on top!

requirements.txt from github, that`s an excellent suggestion will implement
that.

Initially i thought of creating PyPi module and i created one but its python3
specific, i am yet to make it python2 compatible considering lot of users are
still on py2.

BTW you can use POST query to get the output from command line in json format
:)

@allanderek, thanks for all your suggestions!

~~~
allanderek
You're welcome. Thanks for a useful site. Would you like some code review of
the source code done? I'm not sure how much time I'll have in the near future,
but I can try?

